# Bilder in Tabelle absolut verschoben



## Chilled86 (22. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte eine Tabelle erstellen (mit Wordpress) und in einzelnen Spalten sollen kleine Flaggen angezeigt werden. Die Tabelle ist soweit ok, aber die Flaggen werden quasi absolut in der Tabelle angezeigt und zwar links oben (siehe Bildanhang) . Jemand ne Idee wie ich das beseitigen kann?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Mai 2008)

Moin,

dazu müsste man schon den erzeugten HTML-Code sehen, denn standardmässig fliegen Seitenelemente nicht wahllos umher.


----------



## Maik (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wie lautet denn der HTML- und CSS-Code, und wo genau sollen die Grafiken angezeigt  werden?


----------



## Chilled86 (22. Mai 2008)

Hier der Code der Tabelle



```
<table class="wptable rowstyle-alt" id="wptable-2" >
	<thead>
	<tr>
		<th class="sortable" style="width:100px" align="left">Zeit</th>
		<th class="sortable" style="width:200px" align="left">Heim</th>
		<th class="sortable" style="width:200px" align="left">Gast</th>
		<th class="sortable" style="width:40px" align="center">Ergebnis</th>

	</tr>
	</thead>
	<tr>
		<td style="width:100px" align="left">07.06. 18:00</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left"><img src="http://www.em-insider.de/wp-content/uploads/flags/ch.png" border="0"> Schweiz</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left"><img src="http://www.em-insider.de/wp-content/uploads/flags/cz.png" border="0"> Tschechien</td>

		<td style="width:40px" align="center">- : -</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td style="width:100px" align="left">07.06. 20:45</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left"><img src="http://www.em-insider.de/wp-content/uploads/flags/pt.png" border="0"> Portugal</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left"><img src="http://www.em-insider.de/wp-content/uploads/flags/tr.png" border="0"> Türkei</td>

		<td style="width:40px" align="center">- : -</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td style="width:100px" align="left">11.06. 18:00</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left">Tschechien</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left">Portugal</td>
		<td style="width:40px" align="center">- : -</td>

	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td style="width:100px" align="left">11.06. 20:45</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left">Schweiz</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left">Türkei</td>
		<td style="width:40px" align="center">- : -</td>
	</tr>

	<tr>
		<td style="width:100px" align="left">15.06. 20:45</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left">Schweiz</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left">Portugal</td>
		<td style="width:40px" align="center">- : -</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>

		<td style="width:100px" align="left">15.06. 20:45</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left">Türkei</td>
		<td style="width:200px" align="left">Tschechien</td>
		<td style="width:40px" align="center">- : -</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Maik (22. Mai 2008)

Sieht bei mir browserübergreifend ohne das Stylesheet für die jeweiligen Klassen soweit perfekt aus:


----------



## Chilled86 (22. Mai 2008)

Hier noch die CSS Datei, ich weis echt nicht wodran es liegt

```
/*
Theme Name: Soccer
Theme URI: http://themey.com/soccer-wordpress-theme/
Description: A theme for soccer fans. This theme is supported by <a href="http://www.avivadirectory.com/">Aviva Web Directory</a>. Licensed under <a href="http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/3.0/">Creative Commons</a>. Attribution links must stay.</p><p>Looking for a custom theme? Contact <a href="http://themey.com">Themey</a> with your ideas for a quotation.</p>
Version: 1.1
Author: Themey
Author URI: http://themey.com/
*/


/* Begin Typography & Colors */
* {
	margin:0;
	padding:0;
	}
	
body {
	font-size: 62.5%; /* Resets 1em to 10px */
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	background: #3f3f3f;
	color: #fff;
	text-align: center;
	}

#page {
	background-color: white;
	border: 1px solid #000;
	text-align: left;
	}

#header {
	background: #000 url('images/headerbg.jpg') no-repeat top center;
	}

#headerimg 	{
	padding:0;
	margin: 0; 
	height: 163px; 
	width: 780px; 
	} 

#content {
	font-size: 1.2em
	}

.narrowcolumn .entry {
	line-height: 1.4em;
	}

.alt {
	background-color: #f8f8f8;
	border-top: 1px solid #ddd;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #ddd;
	}

#footer {
	background: url('images/footerbg.jpg');
	border: none;
	}

small {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	font-size: 0.9em;
	line-height: 1.5em;
	}

h1, h2, h3 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	font-weight: bold;
	}

h1 {
	font-size: 4em;
	text-align: center;
	}

#headerimg .description {
	font-size: 1.2em;
	text-align: left;
	}

h2 {
	font-size: 1.5em;
	}

h2.pagetitle {
	font-size: 1.6em;
	}

#sidebar h2 {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	font-size: 1.2em;
	background:url('images/sidebarline.jpg');
	color:white;
	margin:0;
	padding:2px 0 2px 10px;
	}

h3 {
	font-size: 1.3em;
	}

h1, h1 a, h1 a:hover, h1 a:visited, #headerimg .description {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: white;
	}

h2, h2 a, h2 a:visited, h3, h3 a, h3 a:visited {
	color: #F46B12;
	}

h2, h2 a, h2 a:hover, h2 a:visited, h3, h3 a, h3 a:hover, h3 a:visited, #sidebar h2, #wp-calendar caption, cite {
	text-decoration: none;
	}

.entry p a:visited {
	color:#fff;
	}

.commentlist li, #commentform input, #commentform textarea {
	font: 0.9em Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	}

.commentlist li {
	font-weight: bold;
	}

.commentlist cite, .commentlist cite a {
	font-weight: bold;
	font-style: normal;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	}

.commentlist p {
	font-weight: normal;
	line-height: 1.5em;
	text-transform: none;
	}

#commentform p {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	}

.commentmetadata {
	font-weight: normal;
	}

#sidebar {
	font: 1.08em Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	}

#sidebar ul ul li, #sidebar ul ol li {
	color: #fff;
	background: url('images/bullet.gif') no-repeat;
	}

small, .nocomments, blockquote, strike {
	color:#b0ac9e;
	}	

code {
	font: 1.1em 'Courier New', Courier, Fixed;
	}

acronym, abbr, span.caps
{
	font-size: 0.9em;
	letter-spacing: .07em;
	}
	
h2 a:hover, h3 a:hover {
	color: #F46B12;
	text-decoration: none;
	}

a {
	color:#fff;
	text-decoration:none;
	}

a:hover {
	color: #fff;
	text-decoration: underline;
	}
	
#sidebar a {
	color: #fff;
	text-decoration: none;
	}

#sidebar a:hover {
	color: #fff;
	text-decoration: underline;
	}

#sidebar p {
	color: #FFC879;
	padding:0 6px 0 10px;
	text-align:left;
	}
	
div .textwidget {
	padding: 5px 11px 5px 11px;
	}

#wp-calendar #prev a, #wp-calendar #next a {
	font-size: 9pt;
	}

#wp-calendar a {
	text-decoration: none;
	}

#wp-calendar caption {
	font: bold 1.3em Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	text-align: center;
	}

#wp-calendar th {
	font-style: normal;
	text-transform: capitalize;
	}
/* End Typography & Colors */



/* Begin Structure */
body {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0; 
	}

#page {
	background: white;
	margin: 0px auto;
	padding: 0;
	width: 780px;
	border: 1px solid #000;
	}

#header {
	background-color: #000;
	margin: 0; 
	padding: 0; 
	height: 174px; 
	width: 780px;
	}

#headerimg {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	height: 163px;
	width: 100%;
	}

.narrowcolumn {
	float: left;
	padding: 0 0 20px 8px;
	margin: 0px;
	width: 570px;
	}

.post {
	margin: 0 0 40px;
	text-align: justify;
	}

.post hr {
	display: block;
	}

* html .thumb {
	margin:3px 0 0 570px;
	}

.thumb {
	position:absolute;
	margin:4px 0 0 0;
	}
	
.postmetadata{
	background:url('images/pageline.jpg') no-repeat;
	font:bold 1.1em Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif;
	color:white;
	padding:4px 0 2px 5px;
	margin:0 0 10px 55px;
	text-align: left;
	height:16px;
	}

.postmetadata a, .postmetadata p {
	font-size:0.9em;
	color: #fff;
	text-decoration: none;
	}

.postmetacomment {
	position:absolute;
	margin:-16px 0 0 430px;
	}
	
#footer {
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0 auto;
	width: 780px;
	height: 20px;
	clear: both;
	}

#footer p {
	font:1.1em Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif;
	margin: 0;
	padding: 2px 0 0 7px;
	text-align: left;
	color:#8E8E8E;
	}

#footer a {
	color:#8E8E8E;
	}

.footerrss {
	margin-left:140px;
	}
/* End Structure */



/*	Begin Headers */
h1 {
	padding-top: 10px;
	margin: 0;
	}

h2 {
	margin: 20px 0 8px 55px;
	}

h2.pagetitle {
	margin-top: 30px;
	text-align: center;
}

h3 {
	padding: 0;
	margin: 30px 0 10px 55px;
	}

h3.comments {
	padding: 0;
	margin: 40px auto 20px ;
	}

* html .favorite img {
	margin-left:565px;
	}

.favorite {
	margin:3px 0 0 0;
	padding:0;
	list-style:none;
	width:170px;
	height:30px;
	}
	
.favorite li{
	float:left;
	margin-left:8px;
	}

#sidebar .favorite a {
	font:bold 1em Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	color:#98C859;
	text-decoration:none;
	padding: 0;
	margin-left:14px;
	}

.favorite .fav , .favorite .rss {
	position:absolute;
	float:left;
	}

.menu {
	float:right;
	margin:-11px 5px 0 0;
	padding:0;
	list-style:none;
	width:440px;
	display:inline;
	}

.menu li {
	float:right;
	height:18px;
	margin:0;
	padding-top:4px;
	padding-left:4px;
	text-align:center;
	color:#fff;
	}

.menu a {
	font:bold 1.3em Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	color:#fff;
	text-decoration:none;
	}
	
.menu a:hover {
	color:#fff;
	}	
/* End Headers */



/* Begin Images */
p img {
	padding: 0;
	max-width: 100%;
	}

/*	Using 'class="alignright"' on an image will (who would've
	thought?!) align the image to the right. And using 'class="centered',
	will of course center the image. This is much better than using
	align="center", being much more futureproof (and valid) */

img.centered {
	display: block;
	margin-left: auto;
	margin-right: auto;
	}

img.alignright {
	padding: 4px;
	margin: 0 0 2px 7px;
	display: inline;
	}

img.alignleft {
	padding: 4px;
	margin: 0 7px 2px 0;
	display: inline;
	}

.alignright {
	float: right;
	margin:0 10px 0 0;

	}

.alignleft {
	float: left;
	margin:0 0 0 10px;
	}
/* End Images */



/* Begin Lists

	Special stylized non-IE bullets
	Do not work in Internet Explorer, which merely default to normal bullets. */

html>body .entry ul {
	margin-left: 0px;
	padding: 0 0 0 30px;
	list-style: none;
	padding-left: 10px;
	text-indent: -10px;
	} 

html>body .entry li {
	margin: 7px 0 8px 10px;
	}

.entry ul li:before {
	content: "\00BB \0020";
	}
	
.entry ol {
	padding: 0 0 0 35px;
	margin: 0;
	}

.entry ol li {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	}

.entry p img {
	position:relative;
	}

#sidebar ul, #sidebar ul ol {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style-type: none;
	}

#sidebar ul li {
	list-style-type: none;
	list-style-image: none;
	margin-bottom: 15px;
	}

#sidebar ul p, #sidebar ul select {
	margin: 5px 0 8px;
	}

#sidebar ul ul, #sidebar ul ol {
	margin: 5px 0 0 10px;
	}

#sidebar ul ul ul, #sidebar ul ol {
	margin: 0 0 0 10px;
	}

ol li, #sidebar ul ol li {
	list-style: decimal outside;
	}

#sidebar ul ul li, #sidebar ul ol li {
	margin: 3px 0 0;
	padding: 0;
	padding-left:15px;
	}
/* End Entry Lists */



/* Begin Form Elements */

#searchform {
	float:left;
	margin: 0;
	padding:4px 0 0 605px; 
	text-align: center;
	width:140px;
	}

.widget_search #searchform {
	float:none;
	position:relative;
	padding:0;
	margin:0 0 0 10px;
	width:142px;
	}

.widget_search #searchform #s {
	width:142px;
	height:16px;
	}
	
#header #searchform #s {
	width: 128px;
	height:16px;
	padding: 0;
	border:1px solid #2A3155;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif;
	font-size:1.15em;
	}

#header #searchsubmit {
	margin: 0 0 0 2px;
	padding: 0;
	position:absolute;
	}

.entry form { /* This is mainly for password protected posts, makes them look better. */
	text-align:center;
	}

select {
	width: 130px;
	}

#commentform input {
	width: 170px;
	padding: 2px;
	margin: 5px 5px 1px 0;
	}

#commentform textarea {
	width: 100%;
	padding: 2px;
	}

#commentform #submit {
	margin: 0;
	float: right;
	}
/* End Form Elements */



/* Begin Comments*/
.alt {
	background:none;
	margin: 20px 0 10px 0;
	padding: 10px;
	height:50px;
	}

.commentlist {
	padding: 0;
	text-align: justify;
	}

.commentlist li {
	margin: 15px 0 3px;
	padding: 5px 10px 3px;
	list-style: none;
	}

.commentlist p {
	margin: 10px 5px 10px 0;
	}

#commentform p {
	margin: 5px 0;
	}

.nocomments {
	text-align: center;
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	}

.commentmetadata {
	margin: 0;
	display: block;
	}
/* End Comments */



/* Begin Sidebar */
#sidebar
{	
	padding: 15px 0 10px 7px;
	margin-left: 589px;
	width: 175px;
	}

* html  #sidebar {
	padding: 15px 0 10px 5px;
	}
	
#sidebar form {
	margin: 0;
	padding:0;
	}

/* End Sidebar */



/* Begin Calendar */
#wp-calendar {
	empty-cells: show;
	margin: 10px auto 0;
	width: 155px;
	}

#wp-calendar #next a {
	padding-right: 10px;
	text-align: right;
	}

#wp-calendar #prev a {
	padding-left: 10px;
	text-align: left;
	}

#wp-calendar a {
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
	display: block;
	}

#wp-calendar caption {
	text-align: center;
	width: 100%;
	}

#wp-calendar td {
	padding: 3px 0;
	text-align: center;
	}

#wp-calendar td.pad:hover { /* Doesn't work in IE */
	background-color: #fff; }
/* End Calendar */



/* Begin Various Tags & Classes */
acronym, abbr, span.caps {
	cursor: help;
	}

acronym, abbr {
	border-bottom: 1px dashed #999;
	}

blockquote {
	margin: 15px 30px 0 10px;
	padding-left: 20px;
	border-left: 5px solid #ddd;
	}

blockquote cite {
	margin: 5px 0 0;
	display: block;
	}

.center {
	text-align: center;
	}

hr {
	display: none;
	}

a img {
	border: none;
	}

.navigation {
	display: block;
	text-align: center;
	margin-top: 10px;
	margin-bottom: 60px;
	position:absolute;
	}

.navigation a {
	font:bold 1em Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif;
	color:#F56B12;
	padding:10px;
	text-decoration:none;
	}
	
.navigation a:hover{
	color:#F56B12;
	text-decoration:none;
	}
/* End Various Tags & Classes*/
```


----------



## Maik (22. Mai 2008)

Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, denn selbst mit dem eingebundenen Stylesheet bleibt bei mir browserübergreifend alles beim Alten:


----------



## deniz_boy (24. Mai 2008)

speicher die datei als .html seite und öffne sie dann mal...müsste eigtl. klappen


----------

